#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-15
<Ekushey> hi joaodr_
<joaodr_> hi
<Ekushey> are you bangladeshi?
<joaodr_> why don't you use bangla?
<Ekushey> what?
<joaodr_> ami bangladeshi nae
<Ekushey> ok
#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-16
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-19
<ashickur-noor> কেউ আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-21
<ashickur-noor> কেউ আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-15
<pavlushka_> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun dipraw Researcher- Tuhin wxl ! have a good day every one, :)
<pavlushka> hello bluebird Arnab, !
<dipraw> same to u pavlushka 
<pavlushka> dipraw: the tradition is to say "pong"
<pavlushka> in reply
<dipraw> got it pong! :/
<pavlushka> Hey AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hei.... 
<AudaciousTUX> i have an idea.... about website
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: really you cant ask a question in askubuntu? when you are supposed to?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: can you give us a screenshot of your logged-in interface of askubuntu?
<AudaciousTUX> the time never comes... i always find a answer before asking :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: please talk to the point, dont slip it, can you give us a screenshot of your logged-in interface of askubuntu?
<AudaciousTUX> umm... i can ask question.... but can't vote up answers
<AudaciousTUX> and too lazy to ask a question :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: so you have no problem then, you have to earn 15 rep by asking useful question to get a upvote (+5 rep), and by editing/correcting others post (+2 rep), and then you can vote up.
<pavlushka> +2 rep for every edit
<AudaciousTUX> umm
<pavlushka> Good afternoon Kilos !
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: when you tried to up vote, there supposed to flash this notifications which you didn't noticed well.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: well, not as explained as I did, :p
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> and AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> and others
<AudaciousTUX> bye all... have to study for pre-test exam... :'( btw... i'll work on website after my exam....  :)
<Kilos> good luck AudaciousTUX 
<zaki> hello pavlushka Kilos and others.
<pavlushka> zaki: Hello !
<pavlushka> zaki: what about https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new ?
<zaki> hi
<zaki> this is for new karnel i think 
<zaki> may be it will work!
<zaki> i will try later, final exam nextday. eng101. been busy with studies.
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: good luck on your Final exam, :)
<Kilos> good luck zaki 
<Kilos> i wish hyou only complete success
<zaki> thank you. :)  pavlushka Kilos 
<pavlushka> zaki: anytime, :)
<Kilos> you guys are my family
<Kilos> so of course i wish you only the best in everything
<ahoneybun> hey pavlushka
<Kilos> ohi ahoneybun 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I heard this line before, :p, in a song, "adele - someone like you"
<Kilos> you are also becoming part of my family
<pavlushka> QA ddg adele - someone like you
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<Kilos> after pk we wake up india
<ahoneybun> hey Kilos
<Kilos> QA isnt upgraded yet pavlushka 
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
 * ahoneybun was sleeping
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: what you dreamed about?
<pavlushka> in th sleep, :p
<Kilos> pavlushka you need to look at the bd wiki page sometime and we discuss what needs changing so it follows ubuntu path
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure
<Kilos> wikis are hard work for me thats why im collecting all you brainy peeps from all over
<ahoneybun> mm idk pavlushka
<Kilos> oh pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: you are doing the clever part, :p
<Kilos> when you have time you can also translate for ahoneybun 
<Kilos> you can do indian i think
<ahoneybun> mm?
<Kilos> that thing zaki is gonna do the translation to bengali ahoneybun 
<Kilos> your script
<ahoneybun> well this translation is nothing different then LP
<ahoneybun> just .po files
<Kilos> i can most likely get some guys to translate to african languages and french as well
<ahoneybun> anything I get would be great
<Kilos> give me the links or join us on #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ill introduce you there
<ahoneybun> tbh need to find a way to have them all on the one site
<ahoneybun> but could still be a good idea to get them anyway
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<pavlushka> wb dipraw !
<dipraw> hello Kilos 
<dipraw> hello bro pavlushka 
<pavlushka> whassup dipraw ! what about your cricket?
<dipraw> yeah bro its going ok pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: remember dipraw  was there in my first Membership board, :)
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> he can join in again
<dipraw> yeah i was 
<dipraw> and messed up everything
<dipraw> :(
<Kilos> things look much better now
<pavlushka> dipraw: nope you didn't
<dipraw> so nice of u pavlushka 
<pavlushka> bbl, gotta run,:)
<Kilos> nope dipraw he wasnt prepared properly but this time things are being done the right way
<Kilos> and support will still be welcome
<dipraw> thanx Kilos for backing me up!
<dipraw> :)
<Kilos> :D
<dipraw> btw how's life?? Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty young man and there by you?
<Kilos> i fly on the 30th to my daughter in australia
<dipraw> wow thats a great news
<dipraw> u must be very happy
<Kilos> yes i have never met her in person
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but we chat online everyday
<dipraw> your daughter and u never met??!! 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> her mom and i had a short crazy relationship for three months then had a fight and split
<Kilos> now we understand what young arrogant fools we were
<ahoneybun> wow
<pavlushka> Kilos: you have another blog other than this http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com, if you please give us the ink, :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> QA kilos.blog
<QA> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> the crazy name was my daughters idea
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you can even earn 10 rep by answering questions in askubuntu, :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and you were talking about some idea on BD website, :)
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> i wanna see this site
<pavlushka> dipraw: read it, http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-pain-in-my-life_28.html
<Kilos> just make it basic so its fast with all the important info
<AudaciousTUX> za team have any blog site??
<Kilos> hmm...
<AudaciousTUX> link?
<Kilos> im trying to remember
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Kilos> i dont think we have one blog
<AudaciousTUX> then we can create multilingual blog site with wordpress easily....
<Kilos> i started some years bag with wordpress but its for clever guys
<zaki> Kilos: https://nlsthzn.com/category/ubuntu-za/
<Kilos> you guys must try follow the planet blogs
<pavlushka> Kilos:  you mean planetubuntu ?
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> ok
<AudaciousTUX> i've tested... and it won't be too much complicated.... we can do this ^_^
<Kilos> there should be some old za stuff there
<Kilos> think of a good name for a world wide blogsite that can involve all ubuntu users
<Kilos> maybe we can even translate other languages to english because thats the world language
<AudaciousTUX> hmm
<AudaciousTUX> i have to modify my theme a little bit.... but have to wait till my exam finish
<Kilos> no rush lad, as long as we keep moving forward
<AudaciousTUX> :)
<Kilos> my dream is to see all locos return to their former glory and motivation
<AudaciousTUX> \o/
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: FB তে HM Murshed কে help করেন, আমি তে avro-phonetic use করি না!
<Kilos> then i will be satisfied with my contribution to ubuntu
<AudaciousTUX> অই বেক্তি এক্টু নিজে নিজে খুইজা খুইজা কিছু করতে পারেনা... হেল্প করাও বোরিং... :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: find a xubuntu user who uses avro-phonetic
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: he is weak in English and just recently moved from windows, we should indulge him a bit, :p
<Kilos> lead him gently guys
<Kilos> gibberish is fine here
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> installed avro, now will reboot, brb
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> zakklined
<Kilos> zaki klined
<Kilos> what did he do wrong
<Kilos> now he will have to get freenode to fix it
<Kilos> wb zaki 
<Kilos> why were you klined
<Kilos> zaki (~zaki@unaffiliated/zaki) has left this server (K-Lined).
<zaki> don't know, w8, checking
<Kilos> i asked at #freenode
<Kilos> no reply yet
<zaki> i was desconnect automatically and can't connect for sometime while my internet connection is ok.
<Kilos> go to #freenode and wait there til eir gives you voice then ask
<Kilos> sometimes you have to wait a while
<zaki> oky
<Kilos> i asked eir in pm but no reply yet
<Kilos> night bd peeps
<zaki> wb eprbata
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> not good, I dont know why I am banned.
<zaki> freenode is under attack
<zaki> i was k-lined for sometime
<zaki> wait , it will be lifted after everything oky, i think.
<zaki> pavlushka: i talked about it at #freenode
<pavlushka> zaki: did you send them mail on klines@freenode.net? to lift the ban?
<zaki> lifted automatically. 
<zaki> now i'm connected from the same ip
<zaki> pavlushka: good night
<pavlushka> good night zaki
<zaki> have a sweet dream. :p
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-16
<pavlushka> Morning every one, :)
<pavlushka> Its good that the ban has been lifted, whew.
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<pavlushka> what a timing, :)
<Kilos> morning pavlushka wxl and others
<pavlushka> Kilos: the ban has been lifted, goodness.
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hello Kilos
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you, just tired after yesterday
<Kilos> and tomorrow ill be late again
<zaki> fine. ty. :) 
<zaki> what are you busy with?
<Kilos> going to hospital for lung performance test
<Kilos> im getting ready to go do farm chores
<zaki> have you decided to quit smoking?
<Kilos> yes i will but will stop with my daughters mom as well when im there
<Kilos> make it a family episode hehe
<zaki> ha ha. good!
<Kilos> haha just checked last night
<zaki> don't forget to sahre some pic from aus. we'll be happy to see you together. :) 
<Kilos> ive been smoking for 49 years
<zaki> oh my! 
<Kilos> i will send when i come online from there
<Kilos> but i wont be travelling much, family catch up more important than sight seeing imo
<zaki> yes of course! 
<zaki> that is the 1st thing in the list.
<Kilos> yes 
<Researcher> hello salaam 
<Researcher> :)
<zaki> hello Researcher
<Researcher> hi zaki 
<zaki> salam. :) 
<Researcher> w salaam
<Researcher> kaisay ho bhai 
<Researcher> :)
<zaki> fine. ty. and you?
<Researcher> all good
<Researcher> brb
<zaki> (y)
<Kilos> (Y)
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> it appear like thumbs up in facebook.
<Kilos> here its a cute +1
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> hi kamrul 
<Kilos> hi Tuhin dipraw 
<Tuhin> hi
<dipraw> hello Kilos what's up??
<Kilos> working onna laptop for another old lady
<Researcher> :)
<pavlushka> Hello Guys! Good day!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos !
<Kilos> ok ty lad, and you?
<pavlushka> I am a little sad, I lost my Rain coat packed in a bag, in my way back to home from our tea farm, I searched back the whole 8.5 kms way but it is lost, :(
<Kilos> ouch
<pavlushka> I was in a motor bike.
<pavlushka> Kilos: please dont tell my DAD, he is gonna kill me, though he has also lost one.
<Kilos> i dont even know who your dad is man
<pavlushka> Kilos: man, I am kidding, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Now he is definitely gonna kill me, lol
<pavlushka> coz I am kidding, :p
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Tuhin: আমার বাপ আমা্কে বলবে, এমনিতেতো rain coat হারাইসস, তার ওপর আবার কেলাইতাসস? খাড়া, আইজকা তোর একদিন কি আমার একদিন, :p
<Tuhin> cant read
<pavlushka> Tuhin: go to web browser, and paste "https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/16/%23ubuntu-bd.html"
<pavlushka> bbl :)
<zaki> hello everyone. :)
<zaki> wb Tuhin__
<Tuhin> thanks
<Kilos> hi guys
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> zaki whats you mailing list address
<Kilos> and pakistans please
<zaki> ubuntu-bd@lists.ubuntu.com
<zaki> talking about this?
<zaki> Kilos: 
<zaki> Kilos: and this? ubuntu-pk@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ty zaki 
<zaki> always. :)
<zaki> Kilos: found this https://www.mail-archive.com/search?l=all&q=ubuntu-bd
<zaki> lot off activity from 2008-09 :D 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> that should have carried on, not be allowed to die
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<zaki> pavlushka: welcome back to #ubuntu-bd  ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Thanks Kilos , its the power cuts, :|
<pavlushka> Hello zaki Tuhin !
<Kilos> np
<zaki> pavlushka: :)
<Kilos> haha pavlushka you have just over 2 weeks 
<Kilos> get your wiki done
<Kilos> and dont lose your rincoat man
<Kilos> raincoat
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, yes, I will try my best, :) 
<Kilos> you will get wet and sick then ill have to start over again
<pavlushka> Kilos: I got another testimonial, have you noticed that?
<Kilos> nope i crashed this afternoon
<zaki> testimonial from remonshai? pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: yep, He copied almost you, ha ha ha
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> he he. he modified. :D 
<Kilos> wxl you here?
<zaki> pavlushka: Shahriar Tariq is ashabadi? 
<pavlushka> zaki: mmm, yes
<Kilos> pavlushka za channel
<zaki> https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bd%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg00887.html
<zaki> is this him? pavlushka
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> and zaki: may be RemonShai wanted to say the same what you've said, :) 
<zaki> yes. :) 
<zaki> had dinner? pavlushka and Kilos?
<Kilos> yes ty
<pavlushka> yes ty
<zaki> QA: rusks please
<QA> Help yourself zaki There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<zaki> QA: where is that fridge? 
<QA> zaki: I'm afraid I have no idea
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> QA: why you have no idea on that fridge? you should
<QA> zaki: If you say so
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> lol @ zaki 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: your tail is getting longer, what is this tailokio?
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> he he. rofl
<zaki> dinner time. :) brb
<Kilos> enjoy
<wxl> Kilos: what up?
<Kilos> hi there can you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat and advise pavlushka what more he should do please
<Kilos> wxl sorry to bug you
<pavlushka> Kilos: wxl already did
<wxl> :)
<pavlushka> I am yet to complete those, :)
<Kilos> aha ty
<wxl> there's still time :)
<Kilos> :D this one is important to me
<pavlushka> yep, I am trying to use that, :)
<wxl> pavlushka: make sure to ping me with it when it's "done"
<wxl> (before the meeting!!!)
<pavlushka> wxl copy that, sure, will do :)
<zaki> pavlushka: you shoud use "Roger that" :p
<pavlushka> zaki: who is Roger?, ok I copy that too, :p
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: I know that, just kidding, :)
<zaki> i know that too. :p
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX walrider
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX walrider 
<walrider> zaki: dhonnobad bhai
<Kilos> oh AudaciousTUX 
<walrider> hei uncl kilos how u doin 
<zaki> walrider: :)
<Kilos> with luck Researcher will host the site for you when its done
<Kilos> ok ty and you walrider 
<walrider> im so so 
<Kilos> you need some cyber coffee
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<AudaciousTUX> hellu all
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 
<AudaciousTUX> who's researcher o.O
<walrider> pavlushka: Asen naki 
<zaki> a guy from ubuntu-pk
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: 
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 
<zaki> walrider: he willl be back soon
<pavlushka> yes walrider 
<pavlushka> and hellu AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> দুইজন রে দেখতাসি Researcher name :|
<AudaciousTUX> hellu pavlushka vai
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai pvt te ashen aktu kotha ase 
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<AudaciousTUX> please let me know before publishing the site publicly.... :)
<AudaciousTUX> @Kilos: 
<Kilos> you can do it all AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> you just let us know when you are ready
<AudaciousTUX> okay :)
<Kilos> night guys , sleep tight
<pavlushka> night Kilos ~!
<AudaciousTUX> gn :)
<Kilos> :D
<zaki> pavlushka: what are you doing atm?
<pavlushka> zaki: feeling a little bored of all work, so watching a movie, but not sure if it will help, :p
<zaki> nice, it will work i wish. 
<zaki> btw which one you are watching?
<zaki> one of my roommate baught a new laptop, intel core i5 6th generation,memory 8gb, hdd 1tb, dedicated graphics card. :| 
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<zaki> I'm just a little bit jealous about it. :|
<AudaciousTUX> for playing game?? :|
<zaki> nope.
<AudaciousTUX> then okay :p
<zaki> i'm thinking what he will do with that. not a pro.
<AudaciousTUX> laptop with such config is useless :3
<zaki> lol yeah. 
<zaki> gd n8 guys.
<zaki> QA: good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
<zaki> :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-17
<zaki> morning pavlushka and others.
<zaki> have a nice day. :)
<pavlushka> Morning zaki !
<pavlushka> QA tell AudaciousTUX that on FB what will do MH Murshed now?
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell AudaciousTUX on freenode
<zaki> pavlushka: it's done, now he can write using avro, to switch input method he have to press ctrl+space may be.
<pavlushka> zaki: then post that there, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: RemonShai gave both of us the exactly the same testimonial on wiki, lol
<pavlushka> zaki: and that is almost copied from your testimonial, :p
<zaki> he he.. 
<zaki> i told him about that, tried to convince him but no luck. :| 
<zaki> pavlushka:  you answerd that alrdy.
<zaki> about avro!
<Researcher> salaam and good morning
<zaki> Researcher: w salam. :) 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> hellu AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hellu pavlushka 
<QA> AudaciousTUX: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell AudaciousTUX that on FB what will do MH Murshed now?" 1 hour and 1 second ago
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: RemonShai was telling that hellu is actually coined by him, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<AudaciousTUX> finally mh murshed problem solved :3
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I think you have to gain some karma in order to get approved in the ""wiki editors" team, :)
<AudaciousTUX> :o :'(
<pavlushka> Salam Researcher !
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin !
<Tuhin> hello
<pavlushka> Tuhin: how is it going for you?
<Tuhin> aito
<Tuhin> doing some construction work
<zaki> welcome back Kilos
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> just got back from hospital
<zaki> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> very tired and many emails to answer
<Kilos> one is the bug in spreadubuntu
<zaki> how is the medical report?
<Kilos> lungs in good condition for someone thats been smoking for 49 years
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Kilos> ephysema is there though so need to stop soon
<zaki> sure?
<Kilos> have the ok guys been active zaki 
<shishir> Emphysema gradually damages the air sacs (alveoli) in your lungs, making you progressively more short of breath.
<zaki> :|
<Kilos> yeah well ive been working at that for 49 years so soon will stop smoking and let those goodies rest a bit
<zaki> yes kilos, pk guys doing fine
<Kilos> yay
<zaki> some new guys joined today.
<Kilos> hi shishir 
<shishir> hello Kilos
<zaki> what about spread ubunt site?
<Kilos> have ther guys been friendly with you shishir ?
<Kilos> im working on getting the ssh login repaired
<zaki> oh!
<Kilos> shishir ty for joining us here
<zaki> shishir: is in silent mode
<Kilos> maybe he is shy
<zaki> he he. :P
<Kilos> http://iterum.io/
<Kilos> first step in new bot
<zaki> how it work?
<Kilos> i havent looked yet but pavel should know
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> its the new version of the ibid bot like QA 
<Kilos> first step
<AudaciousTUX> yoo... |o? pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> \o/
<zaki> wb pav
<zaki> pavlushka: *
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Looks like someone is very happy to see me, :p
<pavlushka> Thanks everyone!
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://iterum.io/
<AudaciousTUX> whats that Kilos 
<Kilos> the new version of QA 
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<AudaciousTUX> QA u're improved bro??
<QA> AudaciousTUX: What?
<Kilos> haha
<AudaciousTUX> Kilos:  see?? doesn't matter :/
<AudaciousTUX> QA can you kill kilos?
<Kilos> yeah but will be easier to install on ubuntu after 12.04
<AudaciousTUX> wow.. QA not answering my last question... :o
<Kilos> they use python2 to build the bot and we are in python 3 already
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<AudaciousTUX> QA going to kill u ;)
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX> QA yah yah i know.... secret ;)
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you insulted her, calling her bro, why should she answer, :p
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> :o she!!! time to flirt :v :p
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> QA hi sexy
<QA> Hi yourself Kilos Don't get fresh with me
<Kilos> wb shishir 
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Kilos> dont be shy shishir chat with everyone and make friends
<shishir> hi
<AudaciousTUX> QA too.... 
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<AudaciousTUX> QA likes me ^_^
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<Kilos> QA thank you
<QA> no problem, Kilos
<Kilos> QA are you female
<QA> But of course Kilos Only females know everything
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<AudaciousTUX> QA do u have a boyfriend??
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Got it
<Kilos> haha
<AudaciousTUX> QA me?? 
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<AudaciousTUX> -_-
<Kilos> QA i love you
<QA> I love all of you geek types Kilos
<AudaciousTUX> geekzoned :v
<zaki> wb NaSb
<NaSb> Hello zaki
<zaki> how are you? after a long time. :) 
<NaSb> Alhamdulillah fine :)
<zaki> :)
<NaSb> AudaciousTUX: কি করেন বায়া
<AudaciousTUX> steam er account diya helpai :')
<AudaciousTUX> koi thaken miya dekhai jayna :/
<pavlushka> Hello shishir , Hello NaSb 
<pavlushka> Kilos: you know, NaSb is a Mozillian!
<shishir> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> no
<AudaciousTUX> meh too... জীবনে একদিন গেছিলাম :v
<zaki> same here. :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: :V
<zaki> wb dipraw
<pavlushka> Welcome dipraw !
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<NaSb> pavlushka Thanks ;)
<zaki> housefull. :)
<Kilos> ohi NaSb 
<pavlushka> zaki: \o/
<NaSb> Hello Kilos, How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you NaSb ?
<shishir> hi pav
<pavlushka> shishir: please, tell us about you, :)
<NaSb> I'm very busy with my present working status >>> startup, projects, Mozilla QA, etc . . . 
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: ... irc niya je doc ta banaichilen oita koi??
<shishir> i think i know you pavlushka :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: amader group e ase
<NaSb> AudaciousTUX: সাইটে সময় দেন না কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> porikkha
<AudaciousTUX> porikkhar por 1 mash er moddhe banai sarum inshallah :3
<pavlushka> shishir: that's nice, but all here would be happy if you tell us something about you, :)_
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: thumbs up on that, :)
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: https://www.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117
<pavlushka> shishir: because you have just registered your nick/username almost in two hours back, :p
<shishir> i'm afraid :(
<pavlushka> shishir: so you know a things or two about irc, and you seems to be smart, :)
<pavlushka> *seems/seem
<Kilos> dont be afraid shishir pavlushka will guide you
<shishir> oky..
<pavlushka> Kilos: its Walrider!
<Kilos> aha
<pavlushka> Kilos: shishir is his bouncer nick. good that he has configured and been able to talk through that, :)
<Kilos> yes very good
<AudaciousTUX> jaiga... https://www.facebook.com/mokhlesur.rahman.372 ashte pare irc te.... 
<AudaciousTUX> @pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<shishir> why you loughing? 
<Kilos> must be something funny in that link shishir 
<Kilos> im not browsing much, need to save data
<shishir> hmm Kilos everything seems funny. :p
<pavlushka> Sorry Kilos , wrong guess, coz I am not sitting in a chair atm, shishir is zaki, :)
<Kilos> hi russell_ 
<pavlushka> Welcome russell_ !
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> is that you ekus
<Kilos> ekushey
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<AudaciousTUX> he's not ekushey.... ;)
<Kilos> oh 
<zaki> hello russell_
<Kilos> russell_ welcome to ubuntu-bd
<russell_> hello
<AudaciousTUX> russell_:  add hexchat to autostart applications
<russell_> ok
<pavlushka> Kilos: russell_ is https://www.facebook.com/mokhlesur.rahman.372, :)
<AudaciousTUX> ajke eto typo hoiteche ken :3
<Kilos> im not fbing pavlushka data waste
<Kilos> got 800 meg to month end
<zaki> Kilos: you don't have to. we'll take care of fb. :D he he.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: try to read the name in that link, :p
<AudaciousTUX> mokhlesur rahman.... russel likha nai :v pavlushka 
<Kilos> mokhlesur.rahman
<Kilos> dont make me work hard now man
<zaki> you just copied Kilos
<zaki> :p
<AudaciousTUX> anyway... his last name and nickname is russel
<zaki> Gibberish hah? Kilos :D
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hee hee
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> may be we hit today the maximum nick, :)
<AudaciousTUX> yooo
<pavlushka> nicks
<zaki> may be pavlushka
<AudaciousTUX> how many human here??
<zaki> 15 i think
<AudaciousTUX> actually i've seen more people in irc long long time ago :'(
<zaki> that's a long time ago 
<NaSb> Since 2014 ...
<AudaciousTUX> 13
<zaki> russell_: where are you from? 
<Kilos> was about 3 5 months ago
<Kilos> we are winning
<zaki> :)
<AudaciousTUX> russell_:  maybe playing left4dead :D
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> he he. 
<AudaciousTUX> NaSb: give me some stickers :'( 
<NaSb> কোনটা লাগবো?
<AudaciousTUX> kiser kiser ache??
<NaSb> অনেক গুলাই তো আছে
<NaSb> এখন সাথে ব্যাগ নাই থাকে ছবি দিতে পারতাম
<AudaciousTUX> linux or pengu or ubuntu??
<AudaciousTUX> uh.... somoy paile pic diyen
<NaSb> tux আছে
<AudaciousTUX> josss
<AudaciousTUX> firefox er ektai badge chilo.... brishtite noshto hoi geche :'(
<zaki> i lost my one. :(
<NaSb> Firefox এর ব্যাজ, স্টিকার, রিজব্যান্ড সবই আছে, তাছাড়া কয়েকদিনর মধ্যে আরো আসবে নতুন কিছু
<AudaciousTUX> amar wristband tao college er sir e khaiya diche :3 :'(
<zaki> lol
<zaki> i need tux, how to get one NaSb?
<zaki> tux sticker*
<NaSb> Here the sample of my Tux sticker, https://imgur.com/oqrNxjU
<NaSb> https://imgur.com/k0PzrRq
<NaSb> see AudaciousTUX
<zaki> :(
<zaki> how can i get one? at chittagong
<zaki> nice
<Kilos> download and print
<NaSb> আমি ঢাকায় থাকি তাছাড়া আমার কাছেও খুব কম পরিমাণ আছে
<AudaciousTUX> joss... amar lagpe ^_^
<zaki> he he. 
<NaSb> ঢাকায় কখনো আসলে স্মরণ কইরেন দিবো ইনশা-আল্লাহ্ zaki
<zaki> that one is funny, GNU/LINUX INSIDE
<AudaciousTUX> gnu/linux inside ki richard ashar por je onusthan hoilo tokhon nichilen?? 
<zaki> bbl
<Tuhin__> facebook killed the old internet
<zaki> hmm
<Kilos> hi Tuhin__ 
<Tuhin__> i was reading the old chat log...
<Tuhin__> hi
<zaki> chat log of what?
<Tuhin__> this channel
<zaki> oh. 
<Tuhin__> i meant i scrooled up and saw old messages
<zaki> oh
<zaki> you missed all that
<Tuhin__> not really
<Tuhin__> was playing with my niece
<zaki> how is she? :) 
<Tuhin__> 3 year old
<Tuhin__> she likes playing cat
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> like my niece. :)
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: https://shop.fsf.org/stickers/gnulinux-inside-sticker-pack
<Kilos> zaki arent there stickers at spreadubuntu as well
<Kilos> i dont think you have to login to be able to download
<zaki> i don't know Kilos
<zaki> oky i wi'll give a try
<zaki> Kilos: http://spreadubuntu.org/files/source/stickers_tux_10.04_12.04_en.svg
<Kilos> will check now now zaki just trying to fix sso logins
<zaki> oh. great. :)
<Kilos> dunno how to delete cookies in opera browser sigh
<zaki> he he
<zaki> which version?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> the latest i spose
<Kilos> i run opera and opera-dev
<zaki> http://www.allaboutcookies.org/manage-cookies/opera.html
<Kilos> im looking here http://www.opera.com/help/tutorials/security/cookies/
<zaki> (y)
<AudaciousTUX> hei jedi ভাউ 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: jedi is a bouncer nick, and is not registered, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: http://spreadubuntu.org/files/stickers_tux_10.04_12.04_es.png
<AudaciousTUX> dhaka te sticker koi print koray??
<zaki> ami khoj nia falaisi ctg te :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Neelkhet, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: supposed to print all indigo, :p
<zaki> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/Ubuntubaloonconsloganoriginale500x500.png
<pavlushka> QA ddg indigo plant
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> QA define indigo plant
<QA> pavlushka: Indigo \In"di*go\, a. Having the color of, pertaining to, or derived from, indigo. [1913 Webster]  {Indigo berry} (Bot.), the fruit of the West Indian shrub {Randia aculeata}, used as a blue dye.  {Indigo bird} (Zool.), a small North American finch ({Cyanospiza cyanea}). The male is indigo blue in color. Called also {indigo bunting}.  {Indigo blue}. (a)
<QA> The essential coloring material of commercial indigo, from which it is obtained as a…
<AudaciousTUX> somoy ashle group er jonne print korano jabe :3
<zaki> QA: ddg four color
<QA> zaki: *blink*
<zaki> define four color
<zaki> uff
<zaki> QA: define four color
<QA> zaki: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<AudaciousTUX> spreadubuntu te activity nai ken kono :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I said that because its Neelkhet, where indigo was cultivating, so you might get only the indigo color there, :p
<zaki> he he
<AudaciousTUX> -gr kon desh??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you head up for that in spreadubuntu, :)
<zaki> i asked a boro vai, he replied me koy hajar? :(  
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<zaki> grece may be
<zaki> why?
<AudaciousTUX> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/imagecache/-t/Linux_COA_en_ubuntu.png
<Kilos> zaki the new bot will use ddg 
<Kilos> q
<Kilos>     QA still stuck on google
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX> hei kilos... what's your fb id??
<pavlushka> QA search indigo
<QA> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'indigo'
<pavlushka> QA google indigo
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> google link is broken thats why we rewriting the bot
<AudaciousTUX> QA develop korar upay ki??
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX> QA shut up
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Excuse me?
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> QA  shut up
<QA> Shut Up yourself oh noisy one
<zaki> he he.
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> :v
<shishir> QA: run self-destruct sequence
<QA> shishir: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX> QA self destruct
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX> QA die pls 
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Excuse me?
<AudaciousTUX> love nusha <3 QA like alia vut :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where is nusha
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: approx 3-4k, per A4 Size 1 Thousands
<zaki> he he. 
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<AudaciousTUX> russel john removed it :'(
<zaki> depends on paper quality
<AudaciousTUX> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/15/%23ubuntu-bd.html memory :')
<zaki> tangim? :|
<AudaciousTUX> can't find conversation with nusha
<AudaciousTUX> yah :3
<zaki> good night pavlushka Kilos AudaciousTUX shishir and others.
<zaki> have a sweet dream :)
<Kilos> night zaki sleep tight lad
<AudaciousTUX> gn :)
<Kilos> night bd peeps . rest well
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-18
<Researcher> morning
<pavlushka> Morning every one :)
<Kilos> morning bd peeps
<Researcher> morning Kilos
<Kilos> Researcher where you went
<Kilos> hows pavlushka today
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am better, ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: and how about you?
<Kilos> ok also ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: like to ask, which coffee tastes batter? Maaz's or QA's? :p
<Kilos> they both make good perculator coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> brb
<zaki> hello Kilos pavlushka and others. :) 
<Kilos> hi zk
<Kilos> zaki 
<zaki> grrr
<Kilos> what
<zaki> nothing. what are you doing?
<Researcher> zaki zaki 
<Researcher> :D 
<Researcher> how are ya zaki \
<Kilos> hehe zaki im getting ready to go start doing chores
<zaki> Researcher: Researcher :p 
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> Researcher: i'm fine, ty and you?
<Researcher> i am all good 
<Researcher> and lil busy in the office
<zaki> (Y)
<zaki> hello kamrul
<kamrul> hi zaki 
<Kilos> hi kamrul 
<kamrul> hi Kilos 
<hsitint> Irc te keu thake na khali dakadaki
<Kilos> hi hsitint 
<hsitint> Ke??? Apni 
<Researcher> hsitint : bhai kaisay ho 
<Researcher> hsitint : hindi may baat kero 
<Researcher> :)
<hsitint> Hume accha hindi nehi ati. Humka bhojpuri ati hain 
<pavlushka> hsitint: স্বাগতম !
<hsitint> Ei irc te koto mash dhore koto bar esechi thik nai. Ajj ki6u lok pelam
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> hsitint: আমি এখানে ৫ মাস ধরে regular.
<hsitint> আমি ৫ মাসে অনেকবার এসেছি কাউকে পাই নি। যাক আজ কাউকে পেলাম। 
<hsitint> আজকের আলোচনার টপিক কি?
<pavlushka> hsitint: এবং আপনি আজকের পরেও ইনশা-আল্লাহ live & helpful user দের পাবেন, :)
<pavlushka> এই চ্যানেলে
<pavlushka> hsitint: really, that should show up in the irc logs, :)
<pavlushka> *showed up
<hsitint> বাহ খুব ভাল। ধন্যনাদ
<pavlushka> hsitint: except for monthly meeting, we have no specific topic of the day, :)
<pavlushka> and we haven't officially started any monthly meeting, we are still in a re-building phase.
<pavlushka> yet
<pavlushka> hsitint: "hsitint> Irc te keu thake na khali dakadaki" why dont you lead with an example, so that no one can say these type of lines , :)
<pavlushka> hsitint: please check this link https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/17/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<pavlushka> Researcher: thanks for engaging hsitint in convo, :)
<Researcher> thanks bro 
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> thats the way, work together as a world wide community
<Researcher> true 
<Researcher> :)
<pavlushka> Researcher: Kilos , you can check back the logs, I found only 2-3 nicks who were here around 2011-2014, Tuhin is one of them and Rezwan.
<pavlushka> and may be on some specific day of months, some more nick joins but was not consistent.
<pavlushka> and only hsitint knows what was his actual nick but no other nick was traceable much other than 2-3.
<Kilos> pavlushka no worries
<Kilos> if old ones dont want to come back it is their loss
<pavlushka> or it is their choice.
<Kilos> on fb they cant get anywhere
<pavlushka> we have to move with whoever responds to our call, :)
<Kilos> if fb is all they are capable of then its their business
<Kilos> you grow the channel with guys that want to get ahead in the community
<Kilos> you now know how large the ubuntu community is
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<pavlushka> Welcome Tuhin
<Kilos> the ubuntu community isnt tied to any borders
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> brb
<NaSb> Hello Kilos, pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<pavlushka> WB NaSb :)
<pavlushka> NaSb: can I help you with QA's coffee? :p or with anything else?
<NaSb> :p I know QA is a bot
<NaSb> QA can you make me happy?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why arent you happy lad?
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> have some cyber coffee
<pavlushka> NaSb: are you feeling sad for some reason? then may be me and Kilos are better than QA, :p
<NaSb> Yesterday i'm facing big issue for installing Ubuntu 16.04.1
<NaSb> Currently i'm using two linux distros
<NaSb> elementary OS and Deepin along with Windows 8
<pavlushka> NaSb: make another partition and install Ubuntu on that, its that simple, install the bootloader on "/dev/sda", and there you go.
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: :p
<pavlushka> brb, going to eat, :)
<pavlushka> NaSb: after the operation, you will have 3 linus distros with win8,:)
<NaSb> pavlushka [problem] হচ্ছে উবুন্টু ইন্সটলেশন পার্টিশন ম্যানেজারে আমার কোনো পাট্রিশন করা ড্রাইভই দেখায় না।
<Kilos> lol
<NaSb> nope pavlushka
<NaSb> My selected distro is Ubuntu and eOS
<NaSb> জানালা আমি dreamsparks থেকে সংগ্রহ করেছি
<NaSb> আমি যা বুঝলাম আমার হার্ডডিস্ক ফরম্যাট দিয়ে নতুন করে Ubuntu ও eOS ইন্সটল করতে হবে।  
<pavlushka> NaSb: boot into win8 and shutdown from cmd by typing "shutdown /p"
<pavlushka> and then retry to install ubuntu
<pavlushka> NaSb: but if you have erros on disks or your partition boundaries are overlapped due to some corruption, you will face partition formatting issue.
<pavlushka> NaSb: and if those are NTFS logical partitions, then you have to correct the disk errors by running in win env in cmd "chkdsk /f /r /x C:/D:/E:/.."
<pavlushka> but individually one drive at a time
<pavlushka> NaSb: like "chkdsk /f /r /x D:"
<pavlushka> NaSb: /f for force flag, /r for recovering from bad cluster and fixing, /x for dismounting the drive during the operation.
<pavlushka> NaSb: what did you missed?
<pavlushka> *miss
<pavlushka> NaSb: ping
<NaSb> Wifi disconnected
<pavlushka> QA tell NaSb to check https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/18/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell NaSb on freenode
<zaki> hello everyone.
<zaki> Kilos: pavlushka
<Kilos> hi zaki pavlushka 
<Kilos> check pk please and help the new guy
<zaki> Kilos: ahamed?
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> Sorry, I was afk, just completed the daily routine with some extra cheese (work) :P
<zaki> he he. 
<pavlushka> is ahmed still there
<zaki> yes
<Kilos> np
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> hellou
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> so guys, mission accomplished :p
<pavlushka> hellu AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> well done pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> which mission?
<Kilos> the guy will need guiding 
<pavlushka> Kilos: he is a debian 8 user, just new on irc, :)
<zaki> mission ahamed_billal oh
<pavlushka> zaki: tubelight :p
<Kilos> debian and ubuntu are family
<Kilos> so we wellcome then
<zaki> tubelight waht? 
<Kilos> them
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, i just pointed that he might be an expert on system already :p
<Kilos> oh ok
<pavlushka> zaki: had your dinner?
<zaki> nope! you?
<AudaciousTUX> hei... http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingPowerShellOnLinuxPowerShellIsOpenSource.aspx powershell will take over the world of terminal... :'(
<Kilos> you guys must eat or you will get weak
<AudaciousTUX> #sarcasm :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: but yes, he need guidance on community work :), no doubt on that.
<pavlushka> Kilos: i am on it, :p
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> Kilos: i meant i am having my dinner now :p
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh, one more thing, normal people dont use debian :p
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: superfly is not normal :p
<Kilos> the fly does now
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you beat me
<pavlushka> yea....
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> zaki: listening to David Gilmour's "take it back"
<AudaciousTUX> meh listening https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnkuBUAwfe0&index=14&list=RDGMEMJQXQAmqrnmK1SEjY_rKBGAVMBPNTC7uZYrI :3
<zaki> pavlushka: Pink Floyd ?
<zaki> ah
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you are listening or watching? :p
<zaki> take it back awesome 
<pavlushka> did anyone notice that gmail was down for a moment?
<pavlushka> after evening in our local time.
<AudaciousTUX> listening... and chatting
<zaki> pavlushka: gmail oky here.
<pavlushka> zaki: for some moment, not for long.
<zaki> oh, don't know
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: have you heard "My own prison"?
<zaki> pavlushka: did you watched another brick in the wall music video? 
<AudaciousTUX> maybe
<pavlushka> zaki: yep,  the complete album
<zaki> \m/ 
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> pavlushka: you like DIO?
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> and what about Metallica? <3
<pavlushka> that too :)
<zaki> pavlushka: :) 
<zaki> oh my
<AudaciousTUX> জহ্ন দেনভের?? :D
<AudaciousTUX> john denver 
<pavlushka> but now my song is dixie chicks - cowboy
<zaki> Dire Straits? Credence Clearwater Revival?? 
<AudaciousTUX> annie's song joss ^_^ 
<Kilos> hi Rezwan 
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<AudaciousTUX> hei rezwan vai
<Rezwan> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yep joss, song of a life time :)
<Rezwan> কী খবর তানজিম
<pavlushka> Hello Rezwan 
<Rezwan> hello pavlushka , zaki 
<AudaciousTUX> vala.... :)
<zaki> hi Rezwan vai. :)
<AudaciousTUX> Rezwan: material দেন :p
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, আমি শিখে তোমাকে শিখাবো নে! :P
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: zaki Suzan Vega?
<AudaciousTUX> Rezwan: হেঁহেঁ :p
<AudaciousTUX> btw... exam ki dichen??
<Rezwan> কিসের এক্সাম?
<AudaciousTUX> 201 er
<Rezwan> 201 এর কী?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: zaki Suzan Vega's "Tom's Dinner" & "Queen & The Soldier"
<AudaciousTUX> lfs201 course kortechenna??
<Rezwan> আরে নাহ!
<AudaciousTUX> taile??
<Rezwan> এই কোর্স বাংলাদেশে করা যায় নাকি? :P
<zaki> pavlushka: nope :( 
<AudaciousTUX> ken jayna??? online na??? indiar ekjon dilo... fail marche... retest o dite parenai.... material niya nichi...
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, IFS 201 কী জিনিস আগে এইটা বুঝাও 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet, 
<AudaciousTUX> wait
<zaki> pavlushka: nice , nice. :) 
<AudaciousTUX> https://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-courses/system-administration-training/essentials-of-system-administration Rezwan 
<Rezwan> ohh!
<AudaciousTUX> apni konta kortechen???
<Rezwan> এই পরীক্ষা বাংলাদেশ থেকে দেওয়া যায়?
<pavlushka> zaki: now AC/DC - back in black :P
<zaki> he he. :D 
<AudaciousTUX> jaoar kothato...
<zaki> how about Pantera? pavlushka
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka:  vai na korte nichilen?? pore alshemir jonne korennai...
<pavlushka> zaki: Philip Anselmo and Diamond Darrel
<Kilos> pavlushka listen to my baby as well
<pavlushka> zaki: and I am broken
<Kilos> http://palcomp3.online/mp3/tara-lynn-sharrock-i-will-always-love.html
<zaki> Cowboy's From Hell,Goddamn Electric
<zaki> Kilos: \m/ i listend that
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure, your one is cute as well, :)
<Kilos> of course
<zaki> Kilos: i subscried tara lynn's channel 
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> at you tube.
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> zaki: Louis Armstrong?
<Kilos> sachmo
<zaki> pavlushka: jadge?
<zaki> :D
<zaki> jazz*
<pavlushka> zaki: its Jazz
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> now listening Hotasa. he he. 
<pavlushka> yes Kilos :)
<zaki> and NA
<pavlushka> zaki: কেন? হতাশা কেন?
<pavlushka> zaki: you didn't listened to Sunjoy?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: প্রেমে পরস নাকি?
<zaki> pavlushka: i find this video too much funny. suggesting you to take a look.
<zaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g
<zaki> last n8 i watched it
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: annie's song?
<zaki> pavlushka: sunjoy?
<pavlushka> zaki: then you are missing the core of Warfaze, :p
<zaki> hmm :(
<zaki> Jibondhara, Ashamajik and the departures of Sunjoy, Babna Karim and Russel Ali (1994–1998)
<pavlushka> zaki: Warfaze self titled, Obak Valobasha, Jibondhara, Oshamajik, and so on.
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> dinner time, bbl
<AudaciousTUX> ho.. duibar seka khaisi :3 pavlushka 
<Kilos> have you guys ever tried youtube-dl
<Kilos> if you want the music only you do
<Kilos> youtube-dl -f 140 youtube link
<Kilos> hi shishir 
<AudaciousTUX> yah Kilos 
<AudaciousTUX> jdownloader rocks .... Kilos 
<Kilos> i like commandline for music
<Kilos> videos waste my data
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
<zaki> good night all.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-19
<pavlushka> Good Morning everyone!
<pavlushka> How are you RemonShai ?
<RemonShai> good morning pavlushka....  অপেক্ষায় ছিলাম, কখন আসবেন...!! আর হ্যাঁ, আমি ভাল আছি।
<pavlushka> :)
<RemonShai> আপনি কেমন আছেন..?
<RemonShai> facebook-এ আপনার about পড়তেছিলাম, স্ট্যাটাসটা দেখার পর।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কই আমার স্ট্যাটাস, আমি তো দেখতে পাচ্ছিনা, দিসিলাম তো মনে হয় একটা :)
<RemonShai> 
<RemonShai> ফাঁকা স্ট্যাটাস 😜😜
<RemonShai>  pavlushka, net package boooom...!! তাই মাঝপথ থেকে পলায়ন করেছিলাম।
<pavlushka> np
<pavlushka> need any help?
<RemonShai> না, এমনি আপনার কথা মনে হইছিল। তাই সাতসকালে IRC-তে ঢু মালাম।
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: নাটক দেখতেসি, ৫০-৫০
<RemonShai>  pavlushka: মানে...?
<RemonShai> কার নাটক...?
<pavlushka> Hello Dipraw!
<pavlushka> dipraw: relaxing on weekend?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: almost Morning :p
<AudaciousTUX> হেহেহে :p
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos o/
<pavlushka> Tuhin__: o/
<Tuhin__> hi
 * pavlushka gonna be on a prayer break :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin__: in the office?
<Tuhin__> no
<pavlushka> at home?
<Tuhin__> yea
<pavlushka> chill, bbl
<dipraw> i have no weekend bro pavlushka 
<dipraw> i came 5 min ago from class now going again for work! :(
<zaki> Happy Friday!
<pavlushka> hello zaki !
<Kilos> hi zaki pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Yes Kilos :)
 * pavlushka on sher or shaeri mode
<Kilos> huh
<pavlushka> Ham ne uski yaad me roan roan ke matke var diye
<pavlushka> Ham ne uski yaad me roan roan ke matke var diye
<Kilos> say that in english not gibberish
<pavlushka> Woh ayee aur nahake chal diye
<pavlushka> Woh ayee
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> aur nahake chal diye
 * pavlushka on translation mode
<Kilos> i thought you teasing me
<Kilos> im not going to the hassle of thranslating
<pavlushka> I fill up the vessel with tears remembering her.
<pavlushka> She came and had a bath with the water of that vessel and left.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> its a song
<pavlushka> Kilos: its a kind of poem
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> in our sub-continent, it is called sher.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i wrote some a long time ago
<Kilos> 6 years ago actually
<pavlushka> wow, for whom?
<pavlushka> Kilos: ooooooo
<Kilos> they should be on my site i think
<pavlushka> aha
<Kilos> when i first found my love and daughter again
<Kilos> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<Kilos> very emotional peeps say
<Kilos> stupid old man
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<dipraw> hello kilos
<dipraw> hoe are u doing?? :D
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> you guys and these emoticons
<Kilos> i only know two
<Kilos> :) and :D
<RemonShai> hi.... guys..../
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hi.... Kilos
<RemonShai> have any solution to detect a a .ISO file which is 32 bit or 64 bit without setup?
<Kilos> where is the file
<RemonShai> in my laptop.
<zaki> hello Kilos RemonShai
<Kilos> no search app
<zaki> and pavlushka :) good evening
<RemonShai> my cuisine give me but unfortunately he don't remember it.
<Kilos> search *.iso
<zaki> RemonShai: what is the file name it should be in file name
<zaki> Miles listening your poem :P
<RemonShai> zakiwin-XP sp3
<Kilos> haha you can see i was very emotional at the time
<Kilos> i wrote a few
<zaki> its 32 bit iso for sure
<zaki> he he. :D 
<Kilos> haha
<RemonShai> hehehehhe tooooo
<zaki> Kilos: and that beatles song?
<Kilos> yesterday
<zaki> RemonShai: i think that iso is 32 bit :p
<Kilos> i put songs up there that fitted into my feelings at the time
<Kilos> or that were relevant to the situation
<RemonShai>  zaki: me doubt  too...
<zaki> oh, nice Kilos 
<zaki> RemonShai: no doubt
<zaki> that one is 32 bit
<Kilos> must be
<zaki> yea
<Kilos> i dont think you got xp in 64bit
<zaki> he he. :D
<RemonShai> okey... i agree with you.
<Kilos> some iso files are .img
<Kilos> i think
<RemonShai> I've no idea about windows...
<zaki> RemonShai: btw haw are you doing these days?
<zaki> Kilos: YES
<zaki> how*
<zaki> waht about your exam?
<RemonShai> zakioh...that is.."!! only study, no doubt...
<zaki> hmm 
<pavlushka> Kilos: now I know the lyric but where is the song, :p
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<RemonShai> zaki: I'm very afraid...
<Kilos> which one zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki , Happy Friday!
<RemonShai> pavlushka, me here...✋
<Kilos> i just wrote the lyrics, need someone to add music to them still
<zaki> pavlushka: will you give a try? :D 
<pavlushka> Kilos: ask pro, he will add some heavy metal :p
<zaki> he he. 
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> pavlushka: > Sher
<Kilos> apparetly its lots of work
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you can mount the iso
<Kilos> and i dont have money to pay someone to do it
<dipraw> um doing good Kilos sorry for the spelling mistake didnt notice that
<pavlushka> and can see for yourself
<Kilos> np dipraw 
<dipraw> just had lunch
<RemonShai> pavlushka: mount...?
<zaki> or you can extract it by winrar may be
<pavlushka> RemonShai: right click on the file, you see the options, go to open with and select "archive mounter"
<zaki> pavlushka: my headphone mic not working :(  can.t use skype.
<RemonShai> pavlushka: for what..?
<pavlushka> zaki: in linux, you dont need to extract archives, you can browse that by mounting it, :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: to check the ISO file of yours if its 32 bit or 64 bit, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka: ok...
<zaki> pavlushka: oh i thought he is using windows
<pavlushka> zaki in windows also , you can mount the ISO
<pavlushka> zaki: but for that you have to have win7 sp1 or later.
<RemonShai> zaki: oops... I'm greatest windows user. I used windows 5~6 month.
<Kilos> eeeeeeek
<zaki> pavlushka: don't know. :(
<pavlushka> RemonShai: after mounting the ISO as archive, go into casper folder on that archive,
<pavlushka> RemonShai: there, look for a file named vmlinuz, if it is a 32 bit iso, it will be named as only vmlinuz
<pavlushka> RemonShai: but if that is a 64 bit iso, that vmlinuz file will be named as vmlinuz.efi
<pavlushka> RemonShai: in my wild guess, your iso is a 32 bit, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka: in root folder >> i see two files vmlinuz & vmlinuz.old
<pavlushka> RemonShai: oh man, you have to check it on the "mounted archive"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: have you been able to mount that ISO as archive, as I have told you?
<pavlushka> <pavlushka> RemonShai: right click on the file, you see the options, go to open with and select "archive mounter"
<pavlushka> right click on the ISO file.
<RemonShai> pavlushka: nothing...
<RemonShai> here...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: WHAT nothing? where is your ISO file located?
<RemonShai> pavlushkaafter mount i see a folder which is empty...
<RemonShai> pavlushka: come telegram...  & see...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: give us a screenshot, can you do that?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am on Telegram
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what is the size of the ISO?
<zaki> 600 mb + may be. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: because I doubt that the ISO is corrupted.
<zaki> pavlushka: can be courrupted
<RemonShai> zaki: it's 647.8 MB
<RemonShai> no... problem.... kill it.../
<Kilos> burn it to cd
<Kilos> must be a burning at for xp
<pavlushka> RemonShai: always burn your ISO in a slow rate, for dvd use 4x, 
<pavlushka> for cd use 10x
<RemonShai> pavlushka: is it possible to use like ubuntu live...?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I dont think so, or not that I know, :)
<Kilos> win only can install
<zaki> RemonShai: i have that same iso. :3
<zaki> RemonShai: you can use live xp from Heren Boot cd
<zaki> or heen Recovery Disk
<zaki> heren*
<zaki> oh that is hiren boot cd
<RemonShai> zaki: oh.. I've no knowledge about it.  so, i'll try it on virtualbox
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ha ha, what are you waiting for then? :)
<pavlushka> zaki: oh sorry, I was completely forgot that and before I correct you , you corrected yourself, yes Hiren boot give's live win env, :)
<zaki> yes. 
<zaki> i have hiren boot cd 15.2 in my collection. he he. 
<RemonShai> QA : coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<RemonShai> তোমার মগ ধুইতে ধুইতে আমার এককাপ খাওয়া শেষ অইবো।
<QA> Coffee's ready for RemonShai and Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<RemonShai> yea hoo...  I've two cup now. one is real & other imaginary...
<RemonShai> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure RemonShai
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> bbl
<RemonShai> pavlushka: 4nothing copy/move from host to guest in virtual box.
<Nitish> Ei group e onno distro niye alochona kora jay to??? 
<Kilos> hi Nitish 
<pavlushka> Nitish Halder came and gone, I missed him :(
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-20
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun Researcher wxl :)
<ahoneybun> heyo pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: my fav voice is "ahoy"
<ahoneybun> really?
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: yep
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: you didn't ask why?
<ahoneybun> mm
<pavlushka> coz I love to be a Sailor, cant swim though.
<knight__> hi
<AudaciousTUX> hello
<knight__> Bro, can I use Bangla?
<AudaciousTUX> yape
<knight__> xubuntu 14.04 e phpmyadmin install korte partesi na. ki korbo?
<AudaciousTUX> ki প্রব্লেম হয়?? 
<knight__> dependency prblm hocche koyekta. ogular nam bolbo?
<AudaciousTUX> বলেন
<knight__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<knight__>  phpmyadmin : Depends: php but it is not installable
<knight__>               Depends: php-cli but it is not installable
<knight__>               Depends: php-mysql but it is not installable
<knight__>               Depends: php-json but it is not installable
<knight__>               Depends: php-mbstring but it is not installable
<knight__>               Depends: php-xml but it is not installable
<knight__>               Recommends: php-gd but it is not installable
<knight__>               Recommends: php-bz2 but it is not installable
<knight__>               Recommends: php-zip but it is not installable
<knight__>               Recommends: php-tcpdf but it is not going to be installed
<knight__> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<AudaciousTUX> run sudo apt install -fy
<knight__> disi. tarpor abar sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin disi
<knight__> tarporo eki prblm hocche
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-bangladesh/%E0%A6%93%E0%A7%9F%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%AC-%E0%A6%A1%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%AD%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%AA%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%82-%E0%A6%AF%E0%A6%96%E0%A6%A8-%E0%A6%89%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%9F%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A4%E0%A7%87/10152466956332217
<knight__> eta try korsi. but ekhono prblm hocche
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hellu
<AudaciousTUX> install those packageshellu
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ki parla na?
<AudaciousTUX> kokhon???
<pavlushka> knight__
<AudaciousTUX> oh... khaitechilam... ar helpaiteo mun chaynai :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ken?
<AudaciousTUX> easylemp khujtechilam... mateen vai banaichilo..
<AudaciousTUX> fb te chat kortechilam :p
<AudaciousTUX> তাও আবার চ্রুশ এর সাথে ঁ_ঁ :p
<AudaciousTUX> tar abar crush er sathe ^_^ :p
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> বুঝলাম
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: lamp bundle এর কোন একটা যদি আগে থেকেই installed থাকে আর সেটা যদি upgraded version এর হয়, তাইলে যারা নতুন, তাদের অবস্থা কি হবে? আর bundle এর সব প্যাকেজ updated থাকেনা।
<AudaciousTUX> jei crush er abar bf o ache :'( >_<
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you are a loser then, :p
<AudaciousTUX> hmm... php7 niya pera khaite hoilo antergos e ... :3
<AudaciousTUX> :'( koshto koshto... 1 balti koshto :'(
<pavlushka> So I prefer it installing one by one, that's better, :)
<AudaciousTUX> hmm... age lamp-server^ diya koira feltam.... jhamela vallagto na :p
<pavlushka> আমিও করসি, করেই বলতেসি, ওইভাবে অনেক বেশি ঝামেলা করতে হয়
<pavlushka> একবার হইলে
<pavlushka> আর হবার সম্ভাবনা ৯০%, কারন প্রতিদিন একটা না একটা প্যাকেজ আপডেট হয়
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: The FB admin, বাচ্চামি ছাড়, pro label লাগাইস, pro দের মত সমস্যা deal কর।
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<AudaciousTUX> খারান... মোর পরীক্ষা শেষ হোক... খেয়ে দীপ সব...। >_< 
<AudaciousTUX> zodio ghum sara kisu korbo kina sondeho ache -_-
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: if cant or dont have time to deal with a problem, that's ok, but if you get yourself involved to fix some one's problem, stick around until the problem is solved and help wisely, carefully so that I can copy it later from the logs.
<pavlushka> *you
<AudaciousTUX> oka :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: for my use :p
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos 
<Kilos> morning pavlushka and others
<Kilos> sorry im late
<Kilos> bad head day today and little sleep last night
<pavlushka> np
<Kilos> you ok lad?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can still take a nap while being on IRC :p
<Kilos> im on my destop and alerts here work so much better than on the lappy
<pavlushka> like zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Kilos> ill see how long i can stay awake, better to stay up now and sleep early and hopefully sleep well
<Kilos> i battle with naps
<Kilos> i feel worse after always
<pavlushka> Kilos: I set alert for all messages for this channel, and then i switched off the speakers.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> and wondering why i am not getting any alerts!!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> chat to ahmedas well. he is a clever person
<pavlushka> Me and Electricity, both were gone, :p
<Kilos> eish
<zaki> hello everyone
<AudaciousTUX> hello
<Kilos> hi zaki AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> hellu AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hellu pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How's your PI?
<AudaciousTUX> sleeping
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> night guys, im gonna crash
<dipraw_> hi everyone
<AudaciousTUX> hellow
<dipraw_> so how are u? AudaciousTUX 
<zaki> hi dipraw_
<dipraw_> HI zaki 
<dipraw_> whassup
<zaki> how are you? 
<zaki> pavlushka: welcome back to #ubuntu-bd  :p
<pavlushka> thanks and you to zaki :p
<zaki> :) how are you? had dinner?
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> hellu again zaki  :p
<zaki> hellu.. :D
<zaki> pavlushka: having rough time with differential calculus
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, tell me
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: kannar emo ta kemne dey? 
<pavlushka> and dipraw_ !
<pavlushka> zaki: woa woa
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<pavlushka> zaki: which part of differential calculus?
<pavlushka> :'(
<zaki> pavlushka: can you suggest me a good  book for Beginner
<zaki> woa woa.. :'(
<AudaciousTUX> for calculas??
<AudaciousTUX> calculus*
<zaki> yep
<pavlushka> zaki: come to Neelkhet, and search for bengali Calculas book, like from Maidul
<AudaciousTUX> Calculus by anton
<pavlushka> zaki: if you look it for yourself , like Rahman & Vatyacharya
<zaki> going to indigo frm is like dream to me. :(
<pavlushka> why ?, I went there from Kushtia to buy books
<zaki> Rolle's Theorem,Mean Value Theorem,Cauchy's Mean Value Theorem, :'( kicchu pari na, bugi na. 
<pavlushka> zaki: sorry, rahman and bhattacharjee is for Geometry, 
<zaki> co ordinet geometry?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> that's oky than, i need that one too.
<pavlushka> zaki: you can check here https://bn.khanacademy.org/
<zaki> pavlushka: i can search for those book here in ctg, "Nupur Market" 
<pavlushka> zaki: but the availability of various books is a challenge 
<zaki> hmm. 
<zaki> so which one for Calculus?  if rahman and bhattacharjee is for Geometry
<dipraw_> um good zaki 
<zaki> dipraw_: (y)
<dipraw_> what i didnt get it what u said!
<AudaciousTUX> it means *thumbs up*
<AudaciousTUX> @dipraw_: 
<zaki> he he..
<dipraw_> oh yeah now i remember!! ha ha ha thanx AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> zaki: for books, if you prefer it in English, you can follow tanjim's advice, but if you are looking for a Bengali one, you have to look for you self, and by searching & shuffling, you will know which one is suitable for you.
<zaki> oky. :) 
<zaki> thank you. pavlushka AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> welq
<AudaciousTUX> anyone alive??
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> good night all. :)
<zaki> QA: good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-21
<Researcher> hi Rezwan
<Researcher> salaam
<Researcher> :)
<Rezwan> hi Researcher :)
<Rezwan> w'alaikum salam
<Rezwan> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> morning Rezwan 
<Rezwan> morning
<Kilos> thank you
<Kilos> i just woke up
<Kilos> hehe
<Rezwan> what time is it?
<Kilos> hows things there
<Kilos> 07.30
<Rezwan> nice
<Rezwan> what's your plan?
<Kilos> plan for what?
<Rezwan> for the day
<Kilos> oh. well. i still do daily chores and then ill hang here most of the day
<Kilos> whats your plan?
<Rezwan> I'm relaxing today
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> i have to start packing soon as well i suppose
<Kilos> leave on the 30th for australia
<Rezwan> oh really?
<Rezwan> for vacation?
<Kilos> yes going to visit my daughter and her mom
<Kilos> first time in 30 years
<Kilos> hehe
<Rezwan> wow!
<Rezwan> it is certainly a great occasion then
<Kilos> yes very
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos Rezwan ahoneybun Researcher rhct wxl :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> is your wiki complete
<pavlushka> how are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty , much better than yesterday
<Kilos> slept 10 hours
<pavlushka> Kilos: you need sleep of 10 hours, its the recommended span at your age, so its supposed to be usual, :)
<pavlushka> */sleep for 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> 7 hours is good man
<Kilos> its only on bad nights that i need to make the time up
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Hellu AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hellu pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: whassup?
<AudaciousTUX> valana... kalke exam... pura ict boi... kissu parina :3
<pavlushka> :V
<ahoneybun> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun , :)
<pavlushka> How are you ahoneybun ?
<Kilos> ahoneybun tell pavlushka to complete his wiki page
<Kilos> hehe
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: do what Kilos says
<ahoneybun> and sleepy lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no escape pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ha ha, power is not consistent, kind of a hell
<pavlushka> so, cant do much, will try to do later in the night.
<pavlushka> the wiki
<Kilos> we will check up on you
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, sure, anytime :)
<Kilos> :D
<zaki> hello Kilos pavlushka and others
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<zaki> how are you Kilos? :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<zaki> and pavlushka how's everything?
<Kilos> i had a good day today
<zaki> fine. ty :0 
<zaki> :) *
<zaki> Kilos: anything special happend? 
<pavlushka> zaki: everything is wet, it has been raining :p
<zaki> he he. :D  SAME HERE
<Kilos> nope zaki 
<Kilos> oh yes
<zaki> WAHT IS IT?
<pavlushka> Kilos: how good what good, ???
<Kilos> ahmed on pk needs to be convinced why kde is better
<Kilos> well pavlushka i slept 10 hours last night and head was mild only today so good day
<pavlushka> Kilos: leave it to me, I'll do that
<pavlushka> Kilos:  \o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: ahmed will start xfce4 soon :p
<zaki> 10 hours! nice
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> he has better hardware so kde is good
<Kilos> xfce is hard work to get everything working
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am kidding, :P :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> xfce is for old hardware
<pavlushka> Kilos: so what happened to ahmed later?
<pavlushka> for his CLI
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> he said he gives up on debian
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> if pc can run win7 it can run kde
<pavlushka> Kilos: and he looks not that concerned now
<Kilos> maybe he is battling with something
<Kilos> dont forget he was online with 7
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, if he is a starter, he better use some Ubuntu flavor, :)
<Kilos> can be here while doing installs
<Kilos> kde is best 
<Kilos> ask zaki why
<pavlushka> yes Kilos , Kubuntu is a Ubuntu flavor.
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> its the best flavour
<pavlushka> ha ha | ha ha
<zaki> kde kde kde
<zaki> (y)
<Kilos> hee hee
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> but still avro not working in kubuntu. :( :3
<pavlushka> MATE/LXDE | MATE/LXDE | MATE/LXDE | MATE/LXDE
<Kilos> what is avro?
<zaki> bangla typing app
<zaki> unicode
<pavlushka> Kilos: a phonetic Bengali writing interface
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> that will break your pc man
<pavlushka> rofl
<Kilos> and put too much gibberish here
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: he is kidding, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: we fixed some ubuntu guys avro-phonetic few days ago, :)
<zaki> he he.. i know. :p
<pavlushka> *Xubuntu
<zaki> when? 
<zaki> oh yes. that new user
<zaki> forget his name
<Kilos> look in logs
<Kilos> maybe its what you need
<zaki> nope
<zaki> no luck
<zaki> now i'm trying to learn jatyo lay out as pavlushka suggested
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> zaki: here https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/10153835276642217/?comment_id=10153841032042217&notif_t=like&notif_id=1471491560122537
<zaki> yes
<ahoneybun> going to leave this here: #kubuntu-devel
 * pavlushka scratching his head
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you  wondering why
<pavlushka> yep
<Kilos> he wants more guys to join them
<Kilos> or to go there and ask for help
<pavlushka> so zaki, you better be there :)
<Kilos> they will know how to sort gibberish
<pavlushka> I'll join later, after buying a high end PC, :p
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> pavlushka: you alrdy in there
<pavlushka> only as a spectator :)
<zaki> bbl
<ahoneybun> could always use more testers and helpers
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX , hello zaki  :) welcome
<zaki> pavlushka: thank you. :) 
<AudaciousTUX> হেল্লু 
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi kilos
<Kilos> night guys
<pavlushka> night kilos!
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: 
<AudaciousTUX> asen??
<pavlushka> yes AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/computerprogrammingbook/posts/1151202864950466?comment_id=1151245618279524&reply_comment_id=1151488691588550&comment_tracking=%7B%22tn%22%3A%22R1%22%7D kije koite munchaichilo :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wise, http://www.potaka.io/, অনেক মজার :)
<AudaciousTUX> cha script tulonamulok shohoj chilo
<AudaciousTUX> jodio kom jinishpotro chilo
<pavlushka> night every body!
<zaki> good night all. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-14
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos- 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: How is the day?
<Kilos> slept all afternoon now head splitting
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> how are you?
<pavlushka> I had a tooth surjery ,now it aches a little (more)
<Kilos> ouch
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-15
<pavlushka> Goodday Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-16
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> you ok?
<pavlushka> Kilos: or How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> ready for bed already haha
<pavlushka> I am good :) and I love that when I am busy or when there is a deadline :p
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> Kilos: and I am loving that now, hehe
<Kilos> when you enjoy your work it makes it easier
<Kilos> some peeps hate going to work
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, I meant early bed, lol
<Kilos> i enjoy early bed
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> the deadlines make my eyes heavy
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-18
<pavlushka> Afternoon Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> deadline is going to be dead.
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> Kilos: anyways, when a deadline comes, everything comes with it, life starts conspiring chaos around it.
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> just do your best
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-19
<pavlushka> godd day Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How is your family?
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-13
<pavlushka> hey abhra o/
<abhra> ki khobor pavlushka 
<pavlushka> abhra: aito, asi ekrokom
<abhra> wah wah
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka, ping 
<pavlushka> pong
<zaki> pavlushka, good night :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-17
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> welcome back 
<pavlushka> zaki: HEllo
<pavlushka> zaki: feeling a little sick, very little, I usually didn't feel sick even this little for a years or two.
<zaki> same here 
<zaki> a little sick 
<zaki> due to weather condition may be 
<zaki> and from dust 
<zaki> I think 
<pavlushka> same here
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-18
<pavlushka> o/ zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-19
<pavlushka> o/ zaki 
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: is any rain there?
<zaki> yess, from last night 
<zaki> and today evening 
<zaki> how is it there?
<zaki> and how are you doing ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: scorching hot with no clouds
<pavlushka> zaki: The Sun is burning it all up here
<zaki> গরু কেনা হইসে? 
<pavlushka> zaki: না
<pavlushka> zaki: watching The Coors (specially Caroline the Drummer) and The Cranberries (Dolores O'Riordan)
<zaki> wow 
<zaki> Dolores O'Riordan died few months ago 
<pavlushka> zaki: hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: when you sleep, you are half dead and when somebody goes away, they are alive in your memory.
<zaki> yes. 
<zaki> but Dolores O'Riordan from The Cranberries?? you are saying coors 
<pavlushka> zaki: pavlushka> zaki: watching The Coors (specially Caroline the Drummer) and The Cranberries (Dolores O'Riordan)
<zaki> I was reading about world war II causalities 
<zaki> oh, missed that 2nd one 
<pavlushka> zaki: and also my typo,its The corrs not coors
<pavlushka> ;)
<zaki> pavlushka, good night :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-15
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka_> RemonShai: ভাল আছি
<RemonShai> ঈদ কেমন কাটলো ??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভালই
<pavlushka> আপনার?
<RemonShai> ছুটিতে আছেন নিশ্চয়?
<RemonShai> আমার তো দাওয়াত খেতে খেতে দিন পার হচ্ছে.........
<pavlushka> RemonShai: শুনে জামাই আদর মনে হচ্ছে
<RemonShai> হাহাহাহাহা
<RemonShai> মজা পেলাম।। কিন্তু ব্যাপারটা মোটেই সেরকম নয়।
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-18
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
